# Verschlüsselungsproblem WLan-Karte



## sve07bl (12. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

 ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Acer 1362 LMi. In diesem Notebook eingebaut ist eine WLan-Karte Acer IPN2220. Da ich nun auch einen WLan-Router habe, würde ich nun gerne über WLan surfen. Und nun kommt das Problem. Sobald ich mit Verschlüsselung (128-bit WEP) surfen möchte, bezieht mein Notebook keine IP-Adresse und nach einer Weile kommt die Meldung

_*Eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität

*_Sobald ich jetzt aber die Verschlüsselung ausstelle klappt die Verbindung einwandfrei.

 Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen .


 Danke schonmal  

 Gruß Björn


----------



## generador (12. Februar 2005)

Ich würde sagen das dein Router keine Verschlüsselung aktiviert hat


----------



## sve07bl (12. Februar 2005)

Doch in meinem Router ist 128-bit WEP Verschlüsselung aktiviert


----------



## Sinac (12. Februar 2005)

Dann hast du irgednwas falsch eingestellt. Überprüf nochmal ganz genau die Einstelungen und die WEP-Key.


----------



## sve07bl (12. Februar 2005)

mir is etwas aufgefallen, wenn ich im Windows meinen WEP-Key eingebe (13 Zeichen), dann ist er irgendwie beim Klick auf "OK" nur noch 5-6 Zeichen lang, ist das normal


----------



## Sinac (12. Februar 2005)

Du hast doch auch 128 Bit ausgewählt, oder?


----------



## sve07bl (12. Februar 2005)

im Windows nicht, denn dort seh ich nirgends was um auswzuwählen.Nur im Router, dort habe ich 128-bit eingestellt.


----------



## Sinac (12. Februar 2005)

Wenn das kürzer ist sind das wohl nur 64bit, überprüf das mal. Wenn deine Karte das nicht kann probier erstmal 64 Bit am AP zum testen.


----------



## sve07bl (12. Februar 2005)

ok, ich probiers mal grade aus melde mich wieder


----------



## sve07bl (12. Februar 2005)

nee, jetzt bei 64-bit bekommt er gar keine Verbindung mehr


----------



## generador (12. Februar 2005)

Habe so ein ähnliches Problem wenn ich mit Windows konfiguriere
Nimm mal das Tool deiner Wlan Karte
Bei meiner Dlink ist das dabei und damit gehts dann immer


----------



## sve07bl (12. Februar 2005)

Das is ja gerade das Problem, bei meiner WLan-Karte is kein Tool dabei :-(


----------



## Kenny (27. März 2005)

Also mit dem Windows Konfigurator habe ich nur probs gehabt, 
daher als aller erstes ausschalten wenn möglich, 
aber ne wlan karte ohne tool, gibts des?

Habe 4 Stück bis jetzt gekauft und immer war eins dabei!


----------



## metalux (27. März 2005)

Ich hatte auch mal so ein Problem. Bei mir mußte ich meiner WlanKarte eine feste IP geben, also nciht vom Router zuweisen lassen. Dann hats einwandfrei funktioniert. Probiers mal aus, wenn du nicht eh schon eine feste IP zugewiesen hast ... 

 Gruß Jens


----------

